# knight goby



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is my guy! Mine has actually been doing great in full freshwater for several months. I keep my tank at 80- 81 degrees. As long as you keep them well fed you can keep them with almost any fish.

I keep mine with Cardinals, Rummynose, Sterbai cory cats, Gold nugget pleco, Discus, Nerite snails, Assassin snails... The tank is heavily planted.

He would probably eat shrimp though for sure. They love black worms!


----------

